

Tesla bricked battery story may have a short circuit - mmayernick
http://www.autoblog.com/2012/02/23/tesla-bricked-battery-story-may-have-a-short-circuit/

======
motoford
Why did this article start with a political attack? Are we seriously reduced
to not being able to discuss a engineering problem without invoking politics?

